# How do you think mullet and menhaden location will be different because of hurricane?



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you think there will be more or less bait in the surf after the hurricane has passed? Do you think there will be more or less bait in the creeks?


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Trying to figure if I make a Hell Trip to Fripp to fish on Tuesday..... Not sure if it will be good or bad!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Metalcaster said:


> Do you think there will be more or less bait in the surf after the hurricane has passed? Do you think there will be more or less bait in the creeks?


Creeks should return to normal after all the freshwater runoff clears out. Granted, that might take a while.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Update - bait is everywhere in the ocean and creeks. Tons of sharks, blues, red drum, and small pomps in the surf.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> Update - bait is everywhere in the ocean and creeks. Tons of sharks, blues, red drum, and small pomps in the surf.


Hey Smooth, the mullet are thick in the surf down here in Ga. A few Bull Reds have showed up early.


----------

